

Padpaw Group Text API - keith_erskine
http://padpaw.net/api

======
keith_erskine
Padpaw, Inc. <[http://padpaw.net>](http://padpaw.net>); is pleased to announce
our Beta API for adding group text messaging to your web site or social
network.The API is perfect for social networking sites that want to quickly
add text messaging capabilities to their services without the long
implementation of getting a short code, working with an aggregator, or getting
a campaign approved.

Text messaging to groups can be challenging. While it's straight forward to
send a single message to an individual from your web site, managing group
communications are more complex. Padpaw is offering this capability which has
been developed and tested with real live groups.

The text messaging service consists of a REST API to Padpaw's messaging server
which allows for a quick integration. Individuals and companies wishing to use
the API will need to register with Padpaw to obtain an API key. You can find
out more information, including documentation at our web site:

<[http://padpaw.net/api/>](http://padpaw.net/api/>);

Future API releases will incorporate other Padpaw features such as event RSVP,
sign-ups, and polls.

The service is in Beta and we're looking forward to you trying it and giving
us your feedback. During our limited Beta program, you can use the messaging
system to up to 200 messages. Pricing for our production version of the
service will be announced later.

